# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Jules Bordet Instituut

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Jules Bordet Instituut
Héger Bordetstraat 1
Brussel

Bezoek de website van Jules Bordet Instituut


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Jules Bordet Instituut.*

----------

